# Diesel automatic harsh engagement



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

From time to time, the transmission engages very harshly when shifting into drive from reverse. Most frequently, I see this when shifting into drive from neutral.
It _never _happens when shifting into drive from park.
It has done this intermittently since I bought it 5 months ago with 18,000 miles on it. It was not (and still is not) a condition that I can always duplicate. It's like on some days, I can duplicate it all day long. Other days, it doesn't exhibit the problem at all.

A couple times, the engagement was so hard that I heard metallic clang.....like gear lash.

As of yesterday, it was operating normally. What gives?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

There's been one other member on here that had transmission issues and had it replaced under warranty. What you describe has never happened to me.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

had exact same thing with mine when it was new an almost 4 years later never had it since.
only did it half a dozen times then disappeared. have changed fluid twice with amsoil.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Mine's doing nearly every time now, and I'm at 26,000 miles. Maybe the dealer can address it when I take it in for the recall.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

beaurrr said:


> Mine's doing nearly every time now, and I'm at 26,000 miles. Maybe the dealer can address it when I take it in for the recall.


Hopefully you're able to duplicate it for the dealer. Good thing you're still under warranty.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

If I had to guess, I'd say your lock up clutch is intermittently not fully releasing, making it unstick when it engages. Just a guess. When shifting it should not be engaged so the power goes via torque converter. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Can you elaborate?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

beaurrr said:


> From time to time, the transmission engages very harshly when shifting into drive from reverse. Most frequently, I see this when shifting into drive from neutral.
> It _never _happens when shifting into drive from park.
> It has done this intermittently since I bought it 5 months ago with 18,000 miles on it. It was not (and still is not) a condition that I can always duplicate. It's like on some days, I can duplicate it all day long. Other days, it doesn't exhibit the problem at all.
> 
> ...


Hello beaurrr,

We're sorry to hear about this shifting concern with your Cruze. Have you taken it into your dealership yet to have it checked out? We would be more than happy to assist in facilitating an appointment for you. If interested, please send us a private message with your VIN, current mileage, full contact information, and the name of your preferred dealership. 

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

